# Flying with dog



## cocoabeagle (Aug 4, 2009)

Are there any domestic airlines that allow a 22-pound dog in the cabin (in a carrier)? I've been researching this question and all the airlines I looked up only seem to allow toy-size dogs that fit into a carrier that fits under the seat in front. I just wonder if anyone has found an exception.

I want to take my dog from DC to California when I go back home for a month, but I don't want to put her in the cargo. I think that would be too traumatizing for her to be worth it. I'd rather just kennel here in DC. 

What do other people do?


----------



## corgimom6092 (Oct 7, 2009)

I think Southwest now lets dogs under 25 lbs fly in the cabin. They do have to be in a soft side carrier and be able to fit under the seat. I think the cost is around $100 for the dog. I haven't tried it, I just happened to be on a SW flight the weekend they annouced it.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

All airlines have measurement restrictions on the crate & weight and many have restriction on the breed( I've never seen a beagle on a list)-- it has to fit under the seat in front of you and the dog has to be able to turn around in it. Also depends on the size of the plane and where you are sitting. My Westies are about the same size and I have been flying with them for the past 12 years( about 3-4 trips/yr)-- have never in the cabin-- always cargo. You really need to check with the exact airline. A non-stop flight is a must. In this situation I would suggest a knowledgeable travel agent who does all the leg work-- temp. control--etc.... I really don't know about the Southwest regulation posted above-- Southwest has some of the smallest seats in the industry-- I don't see how one would fit a crate w/ a 22lb. dog under one of their seat.

My Sis lives in D.C. and I always fly direct from San Fran. to D.C. on United-- they been great w/ my dogs.


----------



## cocoabeagle (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. I will call Southwest but I also am doubtful about fitting a 22-pound dog in a big-enough carrier under the seat.
Sassykzt, so you fly your Westies in the cargo on United non-stop flights from Ca to DC? And they do ok? I may have to consider that.


----------



## shimmermama (Nov 5, 2009)

I just flew with my dog in cabin from CA to DC but she's only 16 lbs. 

As part of a project...I complied a list of airlines and their respective regulations and contact info (which I can send you if you like). Here's a basic rundown of what I found. Also note that if you can fit your dog under the seat, you are probably ok for most airlines. My Shimmer has crazy long italian greyhound legs, and she did fine under the seat for the whole flight. I flew United and they were awesome! The lady who checked us in (at Odd Size Baggage) even wanted me to take my dog out of the carrier so she could hold her!

Airlines with no weight limit: Airtran, Alaska, Continental, Delta, Horizon, and Southwest

With all of them, you can't let your dog out of the carrier onboard at any time and most make you leave them under the seat. You can't buy a seat for you dog...I tried. If you can squish your pup under the seat, please try it. I personally think that flying in cargo can be traumatizing for the dog because they are away from you in a completely new and scary environment. I also read some things on this website --> http://www.petflight.com/pet-incidents that convinced me not to fly with my dog in cargo.

As yet another alternative, you can look into http://petairways.com/ depending on where you are flying to in CA.

Let me know how it goes and what you decide!

Good luck,

Mel and Shimmer


----------



## jennysy (Dec 2, 2009)

isnt the cost same as human's ticket?


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

jennysy said:


> isnt the cost same as human's ticket?


The cost for a dog to fly varies based on the airline. Generally its more expensive for a dog to fly in the cargo than to be in the cabin with you. I'm taking my girl Ella home with me these holidays. We're flying American Airlines, and the cost for a dog in the cabin is $100/each way and in the cargo I believe it was $150/each way.

Just google different airlines and their pet policies


----------

